# How to remove stereo in 93 Nissan Sentra SE



## Guest (Jan 4, 2003)

how do i get this freakin stereo out??? this is the first time i've ever tried, i'm installing a cd player but can't even get into the panels toget the old one out.


----------



## babyjbrooks (Sep 22, 2002)

*how to remove stereo in 93 nissan sentra se*

hey there, there are three screws that you will need to remove to get the center console out 
two are above the factory radio and there is another one BEHIND the ash tray 
also you will have to disconnect the 4 way flashers, rear window defogand the cig lighter
after you have the console out look at the factory radio two screws on each side take them out then you will have the factory radio out of the way and ready for the new one to go in


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

should be 4 screws not 3.
Be careful when you take off the center consol though. Once all unscrewed, if you have an automatic, you will have to remove the dash cover over the shift knob, with a flat head screw driver, then remove the center.
Also pop off the center vents from teh center to allow easier access.

I noticed your are going to be installing a CD Player.
What kind? keep us updated.

PS-be sure that you have the wire harness so your CD-player can get power.


----------



## babyjbrooks (Sep 22, 2002)

sorry about that i was just missing on screw out of mine


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

everytime I work on my car, I have alot of important looking shit leftover......


----------

